# Petco $1 per gallon sale again - OCT. 3rd



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

I talked with 3 different employees at 2 different Petco stores. I was at Petco last night...they had eleven 40g breeder tanks(my favorite size)...hopefully at least one(maybe 2;-))will still be there when the sale starts.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont you need to have one of their PALS cards though?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I didn't have a pet card and I got a 20 long for 20.00 dollars and I was thinking about getting the 55 gallon for 55.00 dollars. So my 55 gallon would be a new tank, but I just dont feel like switching everything over from my tank...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sigh...I really wish Petsmart had a sale like this! But then again, I have no room for another tank.


----------



## Duskdog (Sep 22, 2010)

Technically you do need a PALS card to get any sale price on anything at Petco, just like at Kroger, etc.... though if you don't have one, a lot of times the cashier will pull up a random card anyway, so if you got the sale price without having the card, that's probably why. (Like most stores that have "discount" cards, they keep track of what percentage of a cashier's customers use the card, and they can get in trouble for having low percentages, so that's why they do that sometimes.)

Card's free, though, so it's no big deal to get one. They send out some pretty good coupons... 10% off your entire purchase is pretty common. If you shop at Petco a lot, it's worth it.

Hmm, maybe I can get that 20L I've been eyeing... of course, I'd need a stand for it, and the nice ones are never cheap enough for me. Maybe I'll peek around on Craigslist or hit up some yard sales to see if I can find one for it.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is the 20 long I got from petco for 20.00 dollars,, I have been switching everything over from a 10 gal that had a spawn in it. So now they can be in the 20 long until I see the trouble makers and then I will split them up and leave the females in the 20 long. Plus now I got one of my 10 gallon tanks back now that I switched everything over, So I can start a new spawn... ;^)

















Here Is a picture,, One of the fry in the aquarium...














Starting to get some color in them....


----------

